

Who I Want to Hire - chadfowler
http://chadfowler.com/blog/2013/04/09/who-i-want-to-hire/

======
michaelwww
You can screen people by asking them to tell you about "ego-less programming".
The concept has really shaped me as a developer, as I lean towards Zen
philosophy anyway.

